# EU Citizenship VS UK for Living in Italy



## mickisue

I am a citizen of the US, but could get dual citizenship either as EU citizen or UK. My grandmother was born in Ireland; my dad was born in England.

It would simply be a matter of the application for UK citizenship, as I have a copy of Dad's birth certificate. For my grandma's, it might be much more difficult. She was born during a period that many of the birth certificates were burned by those fighting English rule in Ireland, and the church where we believe that she was baptized has a break in the records at around the same time. The only "proof" that we currently have is the US census from 1890, when she was 11, showing her, and all but her youngest sister, as having been born in Ireland.

Does anyone on this forum have experience with establishing residency in Italy, based on either of the above? Does dual citizenship make it easier, more difficult, or make no difference? And, as for my husband, assuming that it's easier for me to become a resident, does it ease things for him, as well?

Thanks for any and all replies.


----------



## Joppa

mickisue said:


> I am a citizen of the US, but could get dual citizenship either as EU citizen or UK. My grandmother was born in Ireland; my dad was born in England.
> 
> It would simply be a matter of the application for UK citizenship, as I have a copy of Dad's birth certificate. For my grandma's, it might be much more difficult. She was born during a period that many of the birth certificates were burned by those fighting English rule in Ireland, and the church where we believe that she was baptized has a break in the records at around the same time. The only "proof" that we currently have is the US census from 1890, when she was 11, showing her, and all but her youngest sister, as having been born in Ireland.
> 
> Does anyone on this forum have experience with establishing residency in Italy, based on either of the above? Does dual citizenship make it easier, more difficult, or make no difference? And, as for my husband, assuming that it's easier for me to become a resident, does it ease things for him, as well?
> 
> Thanks for any and all replies.


Either British or Irish citizenship will do - being a dual Irish-British citizen has no real advantage, and both Ireland and UK treat each other almost like their own citizens anyway, with the right to vote etc.
Just apply for your British passport. Having a British-born father doesn't necessary give you British nationality. It depends on whether he was married to your mother, and when you were born. You want to check with your nearest British consulate.
Your husband can move with you as a spouse of an EU citizen. He needs to apply for a visa at the nearest Italian consulate, and apply for permesso di soggiorno after arrival. 
Ministero degli Affari Esteri - Visti


----------



## mickisue

Because my dad was naturalized in the 1970's, according to the inquiries I've made with UK official sites, I am eligible. My parents were married--for 51 years till Mom died, so that's not an issue. According to what I've been told, even though becoming a US citizen requires one to give up their citizenship in another country, the UK decided to ignore that for the children of those born there.

We won't be moving for at least a couple years, but will be checking out properties/areas, starting with Piemonte. I don't like thinking about our deaths, of course, but, let's assume for the moment that I die before he does. Will his having lived in Italy for X number of years allow him to continue to live there? 

Also, if I become a citizen of the UK, am I correct in believing that I will be eligible for healthcare in Italy? If so, how about him?

Many questions, so many conflicting answers on various websites!


----------



## Joppa

mickisue said:


> Because my dad was naturalized in the 1970's, according to the inquiries I've made with UK official sites, I am eligible. My parents were married--for 51 years till Mom died, so that's not an issue. According to what I've been told, even though becoming a US citizen requires one to give up their citizenship in another country, the UK decided to ignore that for the children of those born there.
> 
> We won't be moving for at least a couple years, but will be checking out properties/areas, starting with Piemonte. I don't like thinking about our deaths, of course, but, let's assume for the moment that I die before he does. Will his having lived in Italy for X number of years allow him to continue to live there?
> 
> Also, if I become a citizen of the UK, am I correct in believing that I will be eligible for healthcare in Italy? If so, how about him?
> 
> Many questions, so many conflicting answers on various websites!


That's fine then as far as your British citizenship is concerned. You will be what is called British citizen by descent and won't have automatic rights to transmit your nationality to your children born outside UK. 
Usually widow or widower of EU citizen can continue to live for compassionate reasons.
Your British citizenship doesn't automatically give you reciprocal healthcare in Italy, as it depends also on UK residence. As you don't live in UK you aren't eligible for European Health Insurance Card (EHIC), which is necessary to claim free or subsidised healthcare in Italy. So both of you will need private health insurance valid in Italy, or if you get a job, you can join the state health insurance scheme and your husband as a dependant. This is because you haven't contributed anything to a health care scheme (or deemed to have, if a minor) in another EU country.


----------

